# [kernel] besoin d'aide pour le configurer [resolu]

## nuts

Salutations,

Apres avoir quitter gentoo pendant une pair d'année, j'ai décidé de revenir et bien entendu avec un nouvelle configuration.

J'ai installé sans trop de probleme le systeme, jusqu'a ce que je redemarre, il me manque des peripherique tel que le reseau.

Je voudrais donc un noyau qui prend en charge uniquement le strict minimum de mon systeme à savoir:

- cpu: AMD Phenom 2 bi-core

- carte mere: Asus M4A77T/USB3

- carte wifi Ralink RT61

- Carte graphique:  Radeon HD 3450

- Disque dur SATA

- Disque dur externe + clefs USB

- Webcam quickcam messenger.

- Imprimante HP USB

(dispensable: carte son m-audio fast track pro USB)

Mon utilisation de l'ordinateur est purement desktop avec dans le futur du cross-dev.

Ayant un ecran widescreen 1680x1050, j'aimerais avoir le framebuffer et grub dans cette resolution.

PS: une fois installer iwconfig et lspci ne fonctionne pas qu'ai je oublier ?

----------

## Picani

Pour iwconfig qui ne marche pas, si tu entends par là que tu n'as pas de wifi, c'est certainement il ne supporte pas WPA. Utilise wpa_supplicant.

----------

## Zoboulo

 *nuts wrote:*   

> PS: une fois installer iwconfig et lspci ne fonctionne pas qu'ai je oublier ?

 

Tu peux préciser ce que tu veux dire par là stp (peut-être déjà accorder les verbes, ça sera plus clair   :Smile:  ) ?

Pour le support de ton matériel tu ne donnes pas les bonnes infos. Commence par utiliser lspci avec l'option k en bootant sur un livecd, regarde aussi du coté de lshw. Tu peux aussi utiliser http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ .

----------

## nuts

simple: sur le livecd, ce sont des commandes qui marchent impec.

Une fois gentoo installé, que je boot sur mon pc normalement j'ai droit a du command not found

----------

## guilc

ben... emerge pciutils usbutils lshw wpa_supplicant  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

ahh merci

----------

## nuts

ahh merci

----------

